# SR bellhousing



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

will an sr bellhousing work on a ka transmission?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> will an sr bellhousing work on a ka transmission?


I believe it will sir. Why are you swapping bellhousings??


----------



## Panda Rox Ur Face (Dec 19, 2004)

No, it will not

Thats why trannys come with the SR motor.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> will an sr bellhousing work on a ka transmission?


An SR bellhousing will bolt up to a KA tranny.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

i dont think the S15 6 speed will fit, but thats just a guess. be nice if it did


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

i would love a 6 speed ka :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

we all would :cheers:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

afroeman said:


> I believe it will sir. Why are you swapping bellhousings??



I have a 5-speed ka and an auto sr. See where I'm coming from?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> I have a 5-speed ka and an auto sr. See where I'm coming from?


Ah ha! I see... As far as I know the tranny should bolt up, but I'm not sure if the bellhousing will mount to the block. It should but I've never done it before so I don't know for sure.

I would love a freakin 6-Speed KA-T.. Holy God!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> I have a 5-speed ka and an auto sr. See where I'm coming from?


The SR auto tranny bellhousing will not bolt on to your KA 5-speed tranny. You need to get an SR 5-speed manual tranny bellhousing which you can then install on your KA 5-speed tranny. Why don't you just find a complete SR 5-speed tranny.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks like I'll be paying another 500 bucks. Thanks for the info.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> will an sr bellhousing work on a ka transmission?


my freind recently swaped bell housings from his sr motor to his ka motor. he blue his sr trans and now has the ka trans on the sr motor. they should be interchangeable. seen it done myself.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

sweet, but you don't know if it was the auto bellhousing to the 5-speed trans do you? that's the problem, i'm not sure if the 5-speed ka trans will bolt to the sr housing. Looks like a job for custom fabrication!


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> sweet, but you don't know if it was the auto bellhousing to the 5-speed trans do you? that's the problem, i'm not sure if the 5-speed ka trans will bolt to the sr housing. Looks like a job for custom fabrication!



It does not bolt up.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> sweet, but you don't know if it was the auto bellhousing to the 5-speed trans do you? that's the problem, i'm not sure if the 5-speed ka trans will bolt to the sr housing. Looks like a job for custom fabrication!


both trannys were 5 speed manual and they bolt up you dont have to do any thing just swap them


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh, there's the difference. I'm coming from a auto sr to a manual ka. Oh well. I'll just buy a sr tranny. But I can deal with the auto trans for now.


----------

